

The Apple Attack Begins - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385898,00.asp

======
GHFigs
"By John C. Dvorak", staying true to form.

~~~
j79
Don't forget the comments. They're a hoot, as well.

------
sunchild
Another way to put this: everyone, including born suckers, migrate from
Windows to Mac in droves.

~~~
sunchild
OK, that was a little glib. MacDefender is a pretty clever exploit, I guess.

